# Role Play Convention vom 21. und 22. April 2007



## Randalica (16. März 2007)

Wer von euch wird auch da sein?

Also ich werd auf jedenfall hinfahren und mir das ganzen anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vielleicht kann man ja nen kleinen Forentreff organisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2007)

Randalica schrieb:


> Wer von euch wird auch da sein?



Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2007)

Kriegen Moderatoren die Anreise bezahlt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zensored (16. März 2007)

wo findet die statt, ich wär mal interessiert...


----------



## Randalica (16. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damit hätt ich jetzt ja nie gerechnet Zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hier der link http://www.buffed.de/news/1257/role-play-c...das-buffed-team


----------



## Zensored (16. März 2007)

ach ja hat ich bei buffed übersehn, samstag und sonntag da hab ich glaub ich nix also werd ich warscheinlich auch kommen!


----------



## Denji (KdV) (16. März 2007)

Ich komme auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dass Aggro Rage T-Shirt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (17. März 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*kreisch* ZAM LIVE ZUM ANFASSEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *kreischt wieder*
Freue mich schon auf bewegte Bilder von dem Event und euch Buffies gute Nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (19. März 2007)

Zu weit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (19. März 2007)

"und das Buffed-Team zum anfassen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hände reib* 

leider bin ich schon verplant ... so n mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

Ich geh hin. Wohn ja in der nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird bestimmt hamma!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (19. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (19. März 2007)

joa werd wohl auch da sein, is ja nich ma 30 Minuten entfernt ^^


----------



## B3N (19. März 2007)

Soviele Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (19. März 2007)

Bin wohl auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (19. März 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Soviele Gesichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hrmz, dann muß ich dich auch am we sehen...
verdammte axt aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (19. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> hrmz, dann muß ich dich auch am we sehen...


Euch zwei würde ich gerne mal im Büro einen Tag verfolgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder filmt euch mal wenn ihr euch in der Freizeit saueres gebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (19. März 2007)

Hmm würd auch gern kommen. Habe nur das Problem das ich am 24.04 und 25.04 Abiklausuren in Geschichte und Physik schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich wohl am WE für lernen. Dabei ist Münster ja quasi um die Ecke. Schade.


----------



## Thoa (19. März 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kriegen Moderatoren die Anreise bezahlt?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir sollten mal nen Aufstand machen Carcharoth! Nicht Mal eigene Farben bei den Kommentaren haben sie uns gegeben! Wir könnten uns ja am Messestand hinsetzen mit so einem "Wir sind die geknechteten Mods von buffed.de"-Schild. HAH! So machen wir das. Och wie gerne würde ich dort zum Warhammer Stand.. aber nee nee.. Arbeiten und Österreich und so. Och Gottchen. Dann machen wir den Aufstand halt näches Jahr!


----------



## Monolith (19. März 2007)

Was haben Foren-User denn für Vorteile an eurem buffed.de-Stand? Ich spamme ja nicht umsonst hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (19. März 2007)

Ich fahr auch dahin. Wenns schon so nah ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mich nur noch nicht entschieden was für ein Ticket ich mir holen soll 0o 

Warum gibts nicht einfach eine Funktion : Ticket
Damit würd ich klar kommen...


----------



## StoneSour (20. März 2007)

Ahh nice ich wollt sowieso mit n paar Freunden hin und wenn ich dann auch noch die netten
Leutz aus dem Forum treff is das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (22. April 2007)

so, erste Eindrücke:

Super Ambiente, die Beleuchtung der Hallen war sehr stimmig. Reichhaltiges Standangebot, und einfach nur super besucht gewesen. ^^

Mir hats gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Großes Lob an Eismann (dass er das Mammutprojekt so gut über die Bühne gebracht hat, obwohls zuerst aussah als würds ihm entgleiten, wo sich auf einmal so viele Aussteller zum Schluss anmeldeten ^^) und auch an unsere Buffies, euer Stand war der best besuchteste ^^


----------

